# Working puppy bedrest



## MelD (Apr 19, 2021)

I have an 8 week old working-line GSD puppy. She's started her search-and-rescue training this week. She'll be on bedrest for the next three weeks (broke her foot). Any ideas to keep tracking fresh on her mind? It's very important to me that she only tracks for people, not for food (so no hide and seek with treats).
Also any ideas for the puppy energy while she's on bedrest? She's very energetic, a big chewer, very food motivated, not very toy-driven, and doesn't have the attention span for obedience yet (I've also only had her for four days)


----------

